# 30 days



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

honest question...starting right now, could you and yours survive 30 days without leaving your house if you had to? close the front gate and lock the front door.
also, could you survive 30 days without public utilities (water, power, etc.)? this also includes all communication, internet, cell phones.
considering most people here are in the peak of summer right now, fast forward to the peak of winter...now apply the same scenarios above.

Beans- food and water
Bullets- means of protecting what you have (guns, blades, weapons in general)
Bandaids- basic over the counters (pain reliever, anti diarrheal, bandages, peroxide, etc.) and prescripts (pain meds, blood pressure, insulin, etc.)

I did not start this thread with the intentions of fear mongering or turning this into a doomsday preppers episode- those guys are _mostly_ idiots. I just wanted to make you think. I believe in having contingency plans. maybe you have preparations to sustain 90 days, 180 days, or 1 year? feel free to share. let's share plans or ideas for food, water, heat, medicine, etc.

I will say that everyone should have enough necessities to survive 30 days minimum. again, I'm not fear mongering, but tornados, ice/snow storms, hurricanes, earthquakes, pandemics, massive power grid failures, economic collapse can all happen. you might have a few days to prepare and dig in or you might only have mere minutes to react.

let's discuss. iron sharpens iron.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I could probably do 30 days.
400 lbs of chicken feed.
Canned goods.6 gallons of gas and a generator.
Winter time would be harder,no trees or fireplace.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't quite know how I did it but I have enough .380 ammunition to get us through a zombie apocalypse. As far as the other handguns, rifles, shotguns quite adequate on hand ammunition. Well, maybe not entirely, I've had a devil of a time getting .22 lr. 

I did say the other day I didn't keep stuff on hand. That is true, sort of. What is stuffed in my freezers, on my shelves is for more than one person. I try to cook larger meals when he's home and freeze smaller portions for myself. Or when I buy meats or vegetables try to parse out a portion for myself. Doesn't always work out but I try. Most times I just don't want to cook just for me.

Genny and fuel on hand here too. Lots of trees but no wood stove or fireplace (just got done taking it out). Propane that so far has lasted us two years for the stove. Propane for the grill. 

An old well head that is going to get a picture pump installed on it with pool shock on hand to sanitize the well. 

Extra batteries, oil lamps (truthfully, I collect the old lamps) radios.

Extra dog and cat food. 

Because of country living a ton of medical stuff on hand for those oops moments. I've had a few of those. Add in the dogs and the chickens and it just stands to reason everyone should.

Living in hurricane country means I stay prepared for that possibility.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> I could probably do 30 days.
> 400 lbs of chicken feed.
> Canned goods.6 gallons of gas and a generator.
> Winter time would be harder,no trees or fireplace.


a propane stove and heater goes along ways in smaller confined areas for heat.

what about your water? you and the chickens will need water. if you have a water well you likely have at least a 50 gallon water tank. most everyone has a 50-80 gallon hot water heater too. that helps but not enough to sustain 2 adults AND chickens. do you catch rain water for chickens?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Robin, bear in mind that without power, goods in freezer will last only a few days...im sure you've considered that though, but something for others to consider.
oil lamps?!?! say it ain't so! that's awesome


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

is everyone squared away on 30-60 day supply of essential meds? blood pressure, insulin, and stuff you can't survive without? that could be a huge crack in any plan that compromises everything else...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The genny can handle the freezers and refrigerator and some lights. I've tossed around the idea of some solar panels but with so many trees here I'm not sure they would be effective enough. There is not enough wind for a wind solar generator. I've looked at the tiny stoves for heat. This place is pretty small, it does not lend itself well to space for wood heat. 

The doc does 90 day scripts so yep RX's are in good supply here. 

Yep, I've got a few oil lamps sitting around the place. I even have an old railroad oil lamp on the front porch. I like my oil lamps and when power goes out the lamps go on.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We have oil lamps, no guns. (Dh doesn't hunt) We live on what used to be the "family farm" I could probably do a month in food in the pantry. Daddy would keep us in meat by hunting, we are right near the river for fishing. We are currently putting together a kit for emergencies, water purification tablets, medical supplies etc.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8, my hubs does hunt, I don't. The guns that are mine are for personal protection since I'm here alone and for predators that threaten me or mine. So having them even if you don't hunt is a good idea. 

I have given consideration to getting some of that emergency food, just in case. 

I have lived without power and water for more than a week at at time, another one of the reasons I stayed prepared for that possibility. One time it was when I was living on a boat. That was even more of a challenge then when I had to go down to the creek to get water.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Living in hurricane territory as Robin stated will make you re-think self sustainability. We were without power for two months after Katrina so trust me, I totally understand what it takes to live "off the grid" in a pinch. We now have a generator that can keep freezers going and can power the well so we will have water and food. We have PLENTY of firewood and can and do cook a LOT on the grill. Thank goodness, meds are not a problem for us...yet although I'm getting there. We "put up store" in June for hurricane season which means stocking up on canned goods mostly and feed for the animals. Once the threat of hurricanes are past for the year, we eat up the stored goods over the winter and restock the next July.

*edited to add* We live 45 minutes from anything remotely resembling a store so have learned to stock up and have extras on hand.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

having a decent knowledge of trapping and the tools to do it are also good for providing meat without hunting. you can be taking care of other business or inside where it is warm in the winter while the traps do the work... I know how some here feel about trapping, but if I my family is hungry, I am going to exercise my position in the food chain...the TOP


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> We have oil lamps, no guns. (Dh doesn't hunt) We live on what used to be the "family farm" I could probably do a month in food in the pantry. Daddy would keep us in meat by hunting, we are right near the river for fishing. We are currently putting together a kit for emergencies, water purification tablets, medical supplies etc.


good 8, sounds like you are headed in the right direction. sounds like you are in a good location too...river, farm, etc


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has anyone built a grow tunnel? I've thought about it but all these danged Live Oaks might get in the way. They shed branches the way other trees shed leaves.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

huh? what dat


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know I've given it the wrong name because for some reason I refuse to remember correctly. 

It's essentially a simple greenhouse made like a quonset hut. Pretty inexpensive to build and would allow for growing year round. Especially here in the south.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

oh I see what you're saying. would be real easy to grow things like sweet potatoes


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We want to have eventually a greenhouse, Hubby wants to put a "bolt hole" via a trap door to the crawl space under the house. I like the idea of putting "this"

__
https://4832337315%2Feco-dome
 in our backyard we have a deep drop off in our back yard to woods and creek bottom. I don't think it would be too difficult to put this in the edge of the woods and if you turn it right no one would even know it is there  these are the things I think about when my conspiracy theorist of a brain goes wild lol/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like a Hobbit House. LOL

It makes sense, especially in areas that have tornadoes. I can't tell you how helpless I felt the two times a tornado was heading right for me with no where to go.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

here's a good video for stocking up on prescript meds...the legal way lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Robin, do you mean like this?

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=underground+greenhouse&view=detailv2&&id=E287060DF8388E4EAC927D2C0662D0EF7320E9FC&selectedIndex=0&ccid=o%2fzJvw%2bM&simid=608003787357358437&thid=JN.lQOxIVlLTEQfnUg%2bf6gQXg&ajaxhist=0

We are currently making plans to build a greenhouse and grow vegetables year around with an aquaponics system using our old above ground swimming pool as the container for the carp we will be raising for food as well. It's just gotten put on the back burner until my chickens are taken care of.

First things first you know.

Oops, Freudian slip...my husband's chickens.

Oh roscoe, we also hunt and have deer, quail and doves for the taking on our property. Not to mention the bream and bass in the pond. Yummmmm.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I was without power for over a week right around Christmas a year ago. I do have a wood stove that I use only in emergencies, so kept warm. Water tank in the cellar for drinking and for the critters, melted snow on the wood stove for flushing. Oil lamps and battery operated lights, my stove is propane. Not sure about 30 days, but a week was no problem.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

If push came to shove I _could_ bring myself to eat a chicken or two, but I draw the line at the horses and goat. LOL I would starve first


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

WhitecatFarm said:


> If push came to shove I _could_ bring myself to eat a chicken or two, but I draw the line at the horses and goat. LOL I would starve first


Considering the age of my chickens and how long I've had them, I don't think I could go there. When something comes to you when you call their name, that's just a touch too personal for me.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

is everyone stocked with 30 day supply of duct tape? that's an essential right?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> is everyone stocked with 30 day supply of duct tape? that's an essential right?


LOL The hubs asked why we had so much of it around. I forget that I bought a roll several months ago and buy it again to make sure I have some on hand. It's added up over the years.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i was unaware that they made it in so many different patterns and colors.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here: If you want to post replies to multiple posts you can select them by clicking the multi quote button Multi quote. This button will change to indicate that you've selected it. Clicking post reply will then bring you to the full editor with all the posts quoted.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

ohhhhhhhh. see said the blind man!
thanks Robin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet, never think about it. 

The new colors are a recent development. I'm old school, I only buy the silver. Otherwise I might decide I need one of every color or pattern and then we'd have to buy a second building to store it all in. I can see a use for camo color though.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i saw a duct tape collection for sale a while back on craigslist. had over 100 different patterns/colors. wanted a few hundred bucks i think. that sounds almost as crazy as the beanie baby craze lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL It does, doesn't it? 

And just to clarify, that was not my duct tape on Craig's list.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> i saw a duct tape collection for sale a while back on craigslist. had over 100 different patterns/colors. wanted a few hundred bucks i think. that sounds almost as crazy as the beanie baby craze lol


Teen and tween girls use them for decor and crafts. Katie has not caught on to that particular craze yet lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2013/04/couple-wears-duct-tape-outfits-to-prom/

Yeah, it's more than mere duct tape anymore!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

wow....i have no words


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tough question. I guess I could. I can live on cereal and reuse toilet paper.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Tough question. I guess I could. I can live on cereal and reuse toilet paper.


I refuse to acknowledge the last part of your statement.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Leaves are in abundance round here. No need to reuse them...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> Leaves are in abundance round here. No need to reuse them...


Just don't use the wrong ones.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Noted lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think thirty days wouldn't be hard by yourself or with a significant other. But with kids...that doesn't sound like fun lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Kids would make this a whole different adventure.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

One of my sons makes awesome duct tape wallets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alaskan said:


> One of my sons makes awesome duct tape wallets.


If we hang out long enough we'll get to see what little Rosco makes with camo duct tape.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> One of my sons makes awesome duct tape wallets.


pics or i aint havin' it


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Here ya go!








Regular color








Regular color with cool colored stripes.








Inside with full length bill pocket and four card pockets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Son of a gun, I need to make sure the hubs sees these. He goes through wallets every other month.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Take my money now!!!
that's next level craftsmanship


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

It is purty swank! He figured it out from watch you tube videos.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Word of the week: swank
use that as many times as possible in your daily conversation


----------

